
Rising startups: edtech and fintech firms continue to raise money - nubela
https://sharedhere.com/thread/view/7jiszCprBvkFtom53cvmJP
======
nubela
I do not think this list is large at all, given the vast geography of
southeast asia. And the time of capital infusion is spread out over a large
span (> 1 year?). If there are only 44 startups in Southeast Asia that got
funded in 2019, it's actually a bad sign.

